# Tried to get some of these Torks Matrix...



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p218/Oh5goat/TORK_MATRIX_BLK_2_W.jpg


Ordered them through Discount Tires. Front: 18x8.0, Rear: 18x9.0 38mm offset. Had some GS D3's, 235/40/18 up front, 275/35/18 in back. Looked sweeeet.......... but the rears stuck out way too much. Even rolling the fenders wouldn't do. The vendor said they will try to fix a set with the correct offset in back.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Got'em on, but the rear rubs a little. I'll be getting some drag bags to fix that.


----------

